# Favorite mouse squeaker for coyotes?



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

My daughter has been sitting in her treestand,,,,, mostly relaxing,,,, & she has recently seen a coyote twice, but it wouldn't stop long enough for a shot.

We recently found a nice 8pt rack, carcass,,,, right on the boundary of her property,,,, those yotes gotta go!

BEFORE I ordered a squeaker off of Ebay, I'd like to know what you guys use,, THAT WORKS.

Thanks


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

With minimal practice you can use the back of your hand or "better" the inside of middle finger and sound as good or better than any commercial call Imo . Having to have your glove off is the only downside
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Jerry, it’s possible the buck you found dead could have died from the EHD that’s in the area now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimberTall (Oct 14, 2018)

Have used the squeaker from a dog toy...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Those dog toy plastic squeakers work fine and are free. If you need a couple Doboy, pm me and I will be happy to sent you some, have about a dozen and they are light weight and don’t take up any room in your jacket


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have one in every jacket and my Fanny pack when bow hunting. My dog chewed up all the toys with squeakers in them and before throwing them away I dug out the plastic squeakers.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

I have a rabbit squaller with a mouse squeaker in the end of it, simply turn it around and you have a squeaker.


----------



## Songdog (Mar 15, 2015)

I personally wouldn't spend any money on a sqeaker either.Can just use your finger or old dog toy as others have said.I myself just use my lips as it is less movement for them to pick up on when trying to coax one in closer.


----------

